# Forged carbon fiber



## Randy328 (Dec 25, 2019)

I was ask if I could make a pen from a f c f block. Has anyone seen or heard of this? Where I could get a blank or block to make them? Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 25, 2019)

I've never heard of a block or a blank of Carbon Fiber, but I'll bet you can stack and glue layers to make one.
I find this an interesting concept. I would like to know if you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 25, 2019)

How about this?


			https://www.etsy.com/market/carbon_fiber_block


----------



## Randy328 (Dec 25, 2019)

I seen those earlier as well. But they don't match the picture my friend showed me.


----------



## Randy328 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Randy328 (Dec 25, 2019)

Knowing this friend it is automotive related... Time for research


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 25, 2019)

I believe what they are calling forged carbon fiber right now is a patternless block. Looks like pieces chopped up and sprayed together. I have seen it for knife scales and other thin stuff but not thick enough for a pen blank. May have to either glue some up or wrap them.


----------



## NT_2112 (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm sure this is well known but carbon fiber dust can be bad for your health.  Be careful.


----------



## Randy328 (Dec 26, 2019)

NT_2112 said:


> I'm sure this is well known but carbon fiber dust can be bad for your health.  Be careful.


First thing I thought of when ask about it. Will definitely make sure of ventilation, dust collection and mask.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Dec 26, 2019)

Question about 'forged' carbon fiber came up in another thread recently, as I recall it didn't really go anywhere.  I googled around and was not able to find much.  I found a manufacturers website but no retail info, no way to actually purchase blocks of the material.  I guess this is a unique manufacturing method for carbon fiber marketed for specialty engineering uses, although what those uses might be remains a bit opaque.  Personally I'd stay away from carbon fiber unless you have really good air filtration and effective respiratory mask protection.  I doubt that carbon fiber deposited in the lungs is a benign problem and theoretically could lead to major issues down the line.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 26, 2019)

Randy328 said:


> I seen those earlier as well. But they don't match the picture my friend showed


----------



## John Eldeen (Dec 26, 2019)

So I found this definition for foraged carbon fiber on goggle 
Rather than laying up woven *carbon fiber*sheets and impregnating it with resin which is your typical *carbon fiber* manufacturing,*Forged* Composite uses a paste of *fibers* or chopped *fibers* (500,000 turbostratic *fibers*per square inch) mixed with a resin that is squeezed out to make almost any shape
With that definition in mind I don't see a reason it could not be made in a blank shape using the same generic practices as making a micarda blank.


----------



## Randy328 (Dec 27, 2019)

First of all thanks for all the input, really appreciate it! And second, bit of an update, after looking at the picture again I notice the name 'fat carbon materials'. Sure enough guy has a website selling different types of carbon for projects, worth checking out even if you don't wanna risk turning carbon. He sells the forged carbon in 2 x 6 blanks up to 12mm thick. Slimline for sure, drilling straight of course, possibly an 8mm kit?


----------



## philipff (Dec 27, 2019)

In the industrial world of building components for aircraft/helos the carbon fiber thread is woven onto a form then baked at very high temp to make the component.  I first saw this process in a huge building Bell Helicopter had operating for the pre-production testing of Osprey vertical flight a/c.  P.


----------

